# I need YOUR help. (Very Important. It could be in a magazi



## juniorxriderxo (Jan 5, 2008)

My friend owned this thorough bred named cali. She was the sweetest horse. My friend decided to sell her because she was only jumping about 2 feet and she wanted to go higher. There was no way that she could keep both of them because it was just way to much money so she is getting sold. It is the saddest thing
memories:

After a long ride my friend would untack her, while she was doing that i would cup my arms and she would close her eyes and drift off to sleep as i petted her lightly.

when she asked if i could walk her around for a few. we would realy connect. it was almost like we were having a conversation between me and her. i was talking to her in my mind and i could feel she was saying something right back.

kinda funny Laughing :
Sometimes when i would walk her around in a grassy area, she glue her head down and eat forever. when i tried to get her head up i had to use all my strength.

and so much more.
i am gonna miss her soooo much she was like a best friend to me and now she will be gone soon.

she was one in a million...trust me.
i still shed a tear every once in a while.
but all i can have is pictures and memories and i am hoping that i will get to see her once a year.




I spent all summer with her and that was the best summer i have ever had.

bye cali.


----------

